# Look What Santa Brought Me!



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife and I love to go out and camp, mostly primitive camping but even then we have to deal with ice. Normally in the camper we don't have an issue but this is nice for those quick weekend get away's!

I have been asking for an electric cooler for most of this past summer and she finally obliged!

Electric cooler

Haven't had any use for it yet (still snow on the ground and there will be for another 3 months) so for not I get to look at it in the garage. No more lugging blocks of ice for us! I just wish that it had wheels.

Do you guys\gals take any appliances out in to the woods when you go?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

During the days of tent camping, I'd haul a small home refrigerator, a microwave, an electric deep fryer, toaster....etc...with me. Of course we always camped in parks with water and electricity hook up. I had a thermo-electric cooler, which was very convenient for keeping drinks cool while on a long drive.

Now, with an Outback I no longer have to pack and unpack those things anymore.....life is good....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I own one.

I like it, but be aware it only cools about 30° lower than the ambient temperature. So it it's in a car that's 120°, it'll just cool to about 90°.

But if you keep your car at 77° then it works just fine at 47°.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Tangooutback said:


> I own one.
> 
> I like it, but be aware it only cools about 30° lower than the ambient temperature. So it it's in a car that's 120°, it'll just cool to about 90°.
> 
> But if you keep your car at 77° then it works just fine at 47°.


That's true, though it wont be kept in the car, it will be outside for ease of access by the trunk so that it can be plugged in. Tent camping in weather much above 80F is rather uncomfortable so...


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

bobTHEbuilder said:


> My wife and I love to go out and camp, mostly primitive camping but even then we have to deal with ice. Normally in the camper we don't have an issue but this is nice for those quick weekend get away's!
> 
> I have been asking for an electric cooler for most of this past summer and she finally obliged!
> 
> ...


We spend most of our time outside the camper too....now call us old or lazy(they both fit...LOL!)but we don't like going up & down the steps to get cold drinks and it keeps the grand kids from running in & out all the time,when camping with them. I think the electric cooler is a great idea,lots lighter weight than a small dorm ice box. One is on my birthday want list for the camper, you know "The Twist" has to have a birthday too.

Happy Camping....Lynn


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah I see, kids running in and out can beat the life out of things in a jiffy. 
And hey there is nothing wrong with being lazy! and old is just a state of mind







at least I hope!!


----------

